# 100% cure from social anxiety



## Vista21 (Nov 20, 2012)

I almost didn't take the time to post on here, because I have no more desire to read the posts on this site, as I used to when I had a feeling of social anxiety and of not being myself at all. I had no desire because I am fully cured, and am posting this only out of the anger I used to have when I thought, "why aren't there any real success stories to explain why we all have SA." After trying every single solution I could think of, to the point where I didn't have any desire to even live (which I'm sure many of you feel), there was a specific moment where my personality came back full fledged to how it was when I was younger, without any trace of this thing we all call social anxiety. We often think that over a long period of time, we will slowly recover from this disease, but I have the best news that you have been searching for for possibly years.
Now before I tell you how I was fully cured, I need to tell you my background, and why my solution has to be the real solution to all of your problems.
I was born into a family that was based on God, the bible and Jesus. From as early as I could remember, I had full faith that I would go to Heaven, and I could honestly FEEL a relationship with God. Up until around my sophomore year, I had this relationship that was so strong, I could honestly feel what God would want me to do in each situation. Up until this sophomore year, I had never one ounce of social anxiety, like how many of us describe it. 
Yes there was the regular feeling of nervousness that every regular person gets, but nothing even close to depression or what we call social anxiety. 
To back up my mindset even more, and to try to get you to understand my mindset, I'll go back even further. I learned to read at age 3, with only the help of my mother, with no outside teaching or special program. I just naturally learned to read at age 3. Now if you ask any child psychologist, this is an UNREAL age to learn to read, as it is extremely early. This early stage of development shows a mind that is very overly noticing of its environment. And because of this fact, I want to hear what I have to say, because I put all of my effort into trying to curing social anxiety completely. I want you to know that I have put so much overly necessary thought into trying to fix it, that I know there is no other real solution out there for what I'm about to tell you.
I had all the joy in the world, and could not be more satisfied with the life and mind I had. I loved who I was, and wouldn't change it for anything. I was also very interested into trying new things, as my type of mind loved new things to experience. But I had always had a relationship with God that was unlike anything else on this earth. There were no weird rituals, or fake prayers memorized that I'd say each night, but a real relationship that was SO real that there was no doubt that God was real. I was no perfect little church boy; I liked rap music, played all types of violent video games, and all other types of things that normal children did. But I also had this amazing feeling of contentment from a very young age.
So as my curiosity to try new things like I always did, I really wanted to try alcohol and smoking weed. The idea of things tasting amazing, and things being funnier just seemed amazing to me. The phenomenon of mind-altering substances brought my excitement of trying new things to a whole new playing field. 
After a month of battling with myself during sophomore year, justifying why it would be okay to try smoking, I finally couldn't withstand the curiosity of what it would be like. I finally smoked a bong with some friends one day, and didn't really feel anything, as I didn't know how to do it right, and I didn't know what to expect. The second time, when I did it right, it was more than what I had expected, and I LOVED IT. It couldn't have been better. For weeks and months I would smoke, and it would be so much fun, and I still just like the same me I always was. 
As months went on, my curiosity was getting stronger with mind-altering substances, and without my knowing, I slowly started putting these substances above God. I would sit in school (with no social anxiety) and just crave for the moment the bell rang, where I could go home and smoke with my friends. I was having a great time, until a few months into this period, where I was slowly getting this anxious feeling around others that I never used to feel EVER in my life before. I would start to think, "What if I say the wrong thing" or i would completely freeze and never be able to participate in real conversations that went anywhere. 
I hated this more than anything, to the point where I spent all my time and put all my efforts into fixing this problem. But I kept smoking, and i began to try everything under the sun to try to fix my new founded social anxiety I had gotten. I was a very innocent looking kid, who people never even expected to drink in high school, but I began to experiment with anything I could find to cure social anxiety. I would spend hours and hours reading posts on this site and more to try to find a cure to this problem because I wanted nothing more than to feel normal and happy again. (The social anxiety also came with a depression that was so debilitating that I wouldn't have fun with anything anymore). I would try new drugs all the time, trying to fix the problem, but NOTHING EVER DID. If anyone could have found it out there, I knew I'd be able to because my mind is so observant of my surroundings. But my months of trying to get back to normal lead me to all of these things that lead to nothing but some temporary fixes, that never had me feeling like myself. I want to warn you from trying to find yourself by using a substance, not from judgement AT ALL, but from knowing that it will never amount to anything real. It won't fix the problem you are DYING to fix. I just don't want you to waste your time and money thinking that any of these things will fix your problem
Over this period of trying to find the solution to social anxiety I tried:

Weed
Alcohol
5-HTP
Niacin supplements
vitamin supplements
Shrooms
DMT
Molly
Every change in nurition you could think of
Breathing Exercises
Yogas
Rivotril (anxiety med)
Xanax

I would try all of the suggestions people had to help social anxiety, but nothing cured it. I had the greatest passion to fix this problem, but nothing worked. And this left me so depressed and uncomfortable, that I lost the will to live. At a ripe age of 16, very recently, I found myself trying as hard as I could to get cocaine. I thought it would be my ticket to being normal again. When I stepped back and realized what I was doing, and what I had done to innocent young self, I thought I had scared my mind to a point of no return. Of a life filled with sadness and social anxiety.
During this period of trial and error, I would turn back to God, who I had completely put below my desire to try new drugs, to see if he could fix my problems. So one night I would really pray and feel a little bit of what that strong relationship used to be like, and I would feel cured! So I went back to smoking and forgot about God again and my horrible personality issues came back. I never really had a desire for God, I was just using him as a crutch, and then forgetting about him the next day. 
Here is where I am fully back to my old self. After a 3rd day straight of trying to get cocaine, I was getting the strongest signs from God to stop and go back to him. There were literally over 7 different reliable sources I know that told me they would be able to get it "FOR SURE" and somehow it didn't work out. I could feel God so strongly stopping me from going any further away from him.
So finally, it clicked back into place, and I remembered what it was like to crave God, and I could literally feel an instant where I told God i loved him, and really prayed for him to put himself back into me, and instantly, I had a physical change in mood. Like the rush you get when a euphoria of molly hits you, except this time, I was instantly back to my old self. So PLEASE learn from my mistake, that I wasted an entire year of my life on. There is no chemical to fix this issue many of us have had. The simple solution is to really love god first, and then love others second. 
I had tried EVERYTHING and I can promise none of it worked. But now, even days later, I'm back to my dialogue with God and COULDN'T be happier. I am not only emotional healed, but physically, my circulation has come back in full health, in complete correlation with my relationship to God. 
Listening to this guy Mike Smith who is the pastor at my church will fully explain the love and passion I am talking about, and you may find yourself feeling completely back to the way you used to! Here is the link to all of his messages, and if you really want to feel like yourself again, I strongly recommend that you listen to the 93rd podcast "Thirsty Souls." (Which is just the recording of his message from that morning) Any of them are great as well, but i would recommend starting with this one. Please let me know what you think of it, and if you too feel finally healed from your social anxiety! 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/vista-community-church-dublin/id288508237 (Side note: I'm not saying smoking weed is a sin, as I honestly do not know the answer, but I know it is a sin to put smoking weed ABOVE God) (and God is forgiving of all things, as you can see by my list of experiments)


----------



## PapaJohn (Nov 15, 2012)

Delete this spam bot.


----------



## Air Jordan (Aug 2, 2012)

Vista, you just unlocked the secret everyone on this site needs to know.


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Stopped reading when the OP started talking about relationships with god.


----------



## Vista21 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm just sayin, doesn't it almost feel like you have a demon inside when your havin those problems. That's at least how it felt for me


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

glad i didnt read through all that and read the posts first.

im an athiest. once someone brings god into this, i ignore them.

and im sure others will to.

no, if god really was there to help, he would of helped me a long time ago when i did believe in him as a kid. didnt help me than, not gonna try now

god is just a placebo effect.

it shows you really could do it by yourself all along.


----------



## Vista21 (Nov 20, 2012)

Chieve did you have social anxiety feelings as a kid when you were close to God?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

yes, although i wouldnt call myself close, i believed there was one.

i remember one time as a kid, i asked my teacher to ask this kid what that thing was around her book and where she got it (it was a book cover), and if this other kid could play video games with me. The teacher made me do it and i cried because i was so scared. i was in 3rd grade.


----------



## Reg101 (Nov 22, 2012)

Vista21 it will b nice to chat with u sometime cos I can totally relate.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

My anxiety improved greatly after reverting back to atheism. It's not that atheism has anything to do with it at all--it's realizing I was far more superior to dealing with my problems than relying on mythology to do it for me.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm happy for you for curing your SA, but I used to be a religious Hindu and I am NEVER going back to religion again :no I'd rather be a miserable atheist than a brainwashed believer


----------



## NervousDreya (Jan 4, 2011)

for a moment i got really psyched because the story sounded similar to mine. my social anxiety began a few months after my lips touched the rim of a bong and I haven't really been the same since (been smoking 4 years now). 

good job on curing your social anxiety though..

i think mine requires professional therapy with drugs but I guess praying could be someone else's therapy if it works for them...


----------



## Jakers (Nov 29, 2012)

This is weirdly similar to my situation, like really, really, similar. I wasn't born into a church family like you, but seriously, this is almost the exact thing that happened to me. I started to think of "what will I say next" and I went from being the most popular person in my school, to not even being able to carry a conversation. I had been smoking for 2 or 3 years prior, but it hit me all at once when it came on. I kind of noticed that's like the exact time I stopped praying every night, and really losing touch with god. Not weird prayers or anything, but every night I would just pray to keep my family safe, friends safe, things like that. I'm still in the stage of trying to recover, I honestly don't know where or how to start. But weirdly, right before I saw this post, I started clearing my mind, and feeling better, then I read this, and I'm seriously shocked. No way this could all be a coincidence, because a few days ago some missionaries came to my house and asked me if I would come to church. Soooo weird, god works in mysterious ways. I'm not some freak or anything, but this is seriously crazy, no way it could be a coincidence. You're story is exactly mine, started as a sophmore, king of my school, and slowly became a different person after starting to try different substances (losing touch with who I was/not praying/completely being concerned with random things). I'm going to take up that missionaries offer on going to church. Woot I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Jakers (Nov 29, 2012)

Scratch that, almost 24 hours have went by and I'm feeling exactly the same, actually worse. How it happens every time, thanks for getting my hopes man, you ****ing prick.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just a small suggestion, please separate the paragraphs of your post by a line in between or something, having such a large chunk of text with no separation puts me off reading it all. D:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Jakers said:


> Scratch that, almost 24 hours have went by and I'm feeling exactly the same, actually worse. How it happens every time, thanks for getting my hopes man, you ****ing prick.


That was some mood swing you just had :um


----------



## Jakers (Nov 29, 2012)

Tanya, I have them all the time. But the thing is, I can control when I become happy and not. I seriously don't know what I have 

I see a inspiring post, and I become happy and outgoing for like 15 minutes, but then I go back to being really really sad and unable to even carry a conversation. I don't think I'm bipolar because I control the mood I'm in, but I literally do this 2-3 times a day and I always end up feeling worse after it wears off. The way it started off was me thinking "I don't know what to say" and that was all I could think 24/7


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

LonelyDuckling said:


> Stopped reading when the OP started talking about relationships with god.


+1


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

Vista21 said:


> I'm just sayin, doesn't it almost feel like you have a demon inside when your havin those problems. That's at least how it felt for me


Arent these post full of negativity and pessimism, hilarious? They always got to bring their pessimism on threads. And that one atheist that stopped reading after "God". Good for you! Not everyone is an atheist, and I wonder the reason your an atheist tbh, because alot of people's reasoning is "how could there be a man in the sky LOL".

And how is he a "spam bot". Maybe if he was selling something but come on! 
OP, maybe you should name your thread better like "MY 100% cure" so we wont get these pessimistic posters.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

Jakers said:


> Tanya, I have them all the time. But the thing is, I can control when I become happy and not. I seriously don't know what I have
> 
> I see a inspiring post, and I become happy and outgoing for like 15 minutes, but then I go back to being really really sad and unable to even carry a conversation. I don't think I'm bipolar because I control the mood I'm in, but I literally do this 2-3 times a day and I always end up feeling worse after it wears off. The way it started off was me thinking "I don't know what to say" and that was all I could think 24/7


If you've been stuck with depression for a while, Its going to take alot more than reading an inspiring post. Even normally happy people get depressed and have to go out and do something for the whole day to feel better. And thats just being depressed for a few hours at most!


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

Scorpion said:


> Same lol :clap


Lol, could of learned something if it were'nt for that.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

What could he have learnt?


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

jc22 said:


> What could he have learnt?


He could if ingored the "god" part and kept reading. He would of learned that SPIRITUALITY in general can heal many things including SA. But most people will just doubt it because its just easier to live the same way they have


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

I am glad for OP to find happiness through god's glory, I believe there is supreme higher been that is above human race as well as spiritual, call it angels, aliens or just souls.

I can recall this feeling this way when I was in my darkness times and always have Jesus to hold on, God.

This feeling doesn't last long maybe a month or so then we comeback to reality .
It's just a cycle in opinion.

Well you added DMT in your post, which is whole different experience than other and everyone should experienced once in their life, this comes from inside of us and It's just life changing experience, where the main lesson of it, is LOVE.

There is more to it, in this life than our physical bodies and our ego, that keep us away from the real truth. Peace!


----------



## pssychedelic (Nov 10, 2012)

I would like to applaud your effort on writing such a long post. Whether or not it's true, it clearly shows you're passionate about sharing it.

I don't deny the existence of supernatural beings (God/Gods/whichever of higher authority). The creation of our universe and everything is too grand and majestic to just shrug it off as "it’s just the way it is; it appeared from nowhere and we're just going to die into non-existence."

Many seem to steer towards the extreme. Either they believe utterly in religion or they disregard religion totally. 

Whichever it is, the truth is that we will never know until we die.

Take things with a pinch of salt. Don't be too consumed with certain ideology. Your ideology might be flawed. Be it atheist or theist.

It's disturbing to see Christians come up with warped reasons for something that has happened. It does give me the impression that Christians have been brainwashed to a certain degree. When something negative happens, they will say it happens for a reason. When something positive happens, they will say God has provided for us. Religion is after all, a medium based on faith. So I guess, it's no surprise for devotees to act as such.

Just for the information: I have been through 10 years of missionary school education and multiple churches. Through all the difficult times, from whom I was to whom I am today, I did it myself. I cried, I begged for help. In the end, it's I who cleared the mess and still clearing. A chronic sufferer of this sickening social anxiety disorder for a good 2 decades. I'm 24 this year. 

I didn’t put in enormous effort in reaching out to God. I’m not a perfectly good person but I’m neither a bad person. I don’t see the reason why we have to reach out to God when in the first place; he was the originator of everything. This is assuming that we’re talking about Christianity here. 

As a truly loving father of all mankind, shouldn’t he approach us and heal us spontaneously? 

I don’t think as a proper loving father, you would see your child suffer while you stand there idle. 

For suffering to even exist in the first place is something highly questionable. Why create an imperfect world when you have every bit of authority to create a perfect world? 

No universe -> no angels -> no fallen angel (Lucifer) -> no humans -> no suffering

Many Christians tell me that our existence is to glorify God. This one short statement is very hard to stomach.

I don’t mean to challenge you. It appears that you had anxiety at a later age. Do you have any idea how it feels like to live with a DISORDER from as young as 5 all the way to adulthood? All the lost opportunities; being taken advantage of; dwelling in perpetual hurt and misery. 

The best part: hardly anyone will bother about you and your scenario. You have to put yourself consistently in the hot seat of fear. Dare your mind and soul to undertake what’s impossible to you. And hopefully, through the tears and sweat, you become a better person, a normal person. 

A person stricken with S.A.D. tries so hard to be normal. Imagine the arduous journey for such a victim of this disorder to try to be successful.

Pardon the CAPS. I highlighted disorder because it’s not just a state of uneasiness. It’s a state of prolonged disarray that seeks to cripple you from within.

Ultimately, I yearn to see salvation for all of mankind. There’s no reason for us to exist and suffer. I’m not speaking on my behalf. I’m speaking on the behalf of every living thing that knows what it’s like to be hurt and abused. Think of all the people living in poverty and delivered to a state of abuse from birth. Is this what it’s supposed to happen? Is it morally right to see someone suffer like this?

If we have to exist, it has to be only happiness and joy.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Vista21 said:


> I'm just sayin, doesn't it almost feel like you have a demon inside when your havin those problems. That's at least how it felt for me


It never felt like that for me. I suffered from a low self esteem due to being shy, overweight, not having a stable parenting structure as well as boredome which developed into depression. I also spent many hours on the computer from a young age just playing computer games in isolation.

Never any "demons"


----------



## pssychedelic (Nov 10, 2012)

Nonetheless, like what SomniferumPapi said, I do believe spirituality has the essence to heal or make better people and situations.

Does spirituality necessarily have to be related to a religion? What about daily meditation to reflect? Meditation: the calming of the heart and mind. 

This being said, I have never tried proper meditation. But I'm constantly thinking of things and ways to improve myself.

I'm plain disappointed with the way Christianity approaches things. It doesn't make sense. NO TRULY LOVING father (God) would do such things to mankind. 

I'm glad for you if your method of believing in God worked for you. Regardless of methods, as long as it worked for you, improved your outlook on life, I would say it's a good outcome.

Have a great day.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Vista21 (Nov 20, 2012)

Even since I've wrote this post, my faith came in and out, where I was back to a new low. I finally realized why I would keep losing my faith and comfort that I got from God. It was because I would always try to understand him, which would lead me subconsciously to doubt, which would slowly draw me away from God. Literally instantly, when I said I would stop trying to understand God, but just realize that its impossible to grasp his awesomeness, I immediately felt that comfort again and has stuck with me since


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

Vista21: I am so happy for you. I have also recently went back to being spiritual. It has helped me greatly. Only real thing that has worked so far. I used to party a lot, drinking and snorting cocaine. I was lost for a year. I realized I was going to a really dark side. I cleaned myself up (really hard, without any help) Just maybe 2 months ago I started to think about God again and reading the Quaran and making prayers. He is helping me so much.


----------

